# new outlet for overflow of buns



## nawma (Jun 19, 2013)

My vet rescues and rehabs many types of wild animals . Today I traded her ten 12 week old buns for dental work on one of my dachshunds. She will use the meat to feed owls and a bobcat she is caring for. Worked out great for me as I overbred last winter and could not get all buns harvested in timely manner.


----------



## secuono (Jun 19, 2013)

So not fair...
More and more reasons we still live far too close to the suburbs... 
Our livestock vet acts like a goody two shoes richy city folk pet vet...they won't help work with you worth squat...


----------



## nawma (Jun 20, 2013)

I know how lucky I am to have this wonderful vet caring for my menagerie. She is country through and through. Lives right down the road from me and even came over one night in her pajamas to help with an emergency. Have another vet in our little country community that I wouldnt give two cents for. He looks down his long nose at the people of our community like he is above us all. My vet is married to a large animal vet and together they care for all my animals as if they were their own. Cant imagine how hard it would be on us without her backing us and supporting ALL of our creatures with her knowledge and loving hands!


----------



## animalmom (Jun 20, 2013)

Count yourself blessed among those owned by animals.


----------



## Prairiechick (Jul 9, 2013)

nawma said:
			
		

> I know how lucky I am to have this wonderful vet caring for my menagerie. She is country through and through. Lives right down the road from me and even came over one night in her pajamas to help with an emergency. Have another vet in our little country community that I wouldnt give two cents for. He looks down his long nose at the people of our community like he is above us all. My vet is married to a large animal vet and together they care for all my animals as if they were their own. Cant imagine how hard it would be on us without her backing us and supporting ALL of our creatures with her knowledge and loving hands!


My vet is pretty awesome too.  She runs her own clinic and does both large and small animals.  Her husband runs a dairy with his brother and she also tends their herd.  She has gone to a friends in the middle of the night to help with a horse that spooked during a storm and impaled himself on a large bale skid-loader fork.  I know, gross!  But she took care of him and you wouldn't even know anything ever happened to him.  I am pretty sure a few others around here would have just said to shoot him.

It can make or break your desire to have animals  depending on the type of vet you have.


On the part of getting rid of your excess rabbits, that is really cool.  I have wondered about contacting raptor rescues and other game places as an outlet for mine.  I wouldn't mind getting paid something for them though if I can, but sometimes you just need the space or you run out of it.


----------

